# Planned intervention the next day



## 10marty (Jun 30, 2010)

One of my cardiologists did a cardiac cath with a stent placement.  He planned to bring the patient to the lab the following day for additional stent placement.  With the understanding  that this was a planned procedure, I do not believe we can bill a 93508-26, 93545, 93556-26.  Can someone confirm this?

Thanks 
Marty


----------



## dpeoples (Jun 30, 2010)

10marty said:


> One of my cardiologists did a cardiac cath with a stent placement.  He planned to bring the patient to the lab the following day for additional stent placement.  With the understanding  that this was a planned procedure, I do not believe we can bill a 93508-26, 93545, 93556-26.  Can someone confirm this?
> 
> Thanks
> Marty



I agree with you. A second diagnostic exam is not warranted (medical necessity) without a documented change of condition or insufficient previous cath. That does not seem to be the case in this instance.

HTH


----------



## 634sg4fs65g4fg (Jun 30, 2010)

Would you not add staged procedure modifier?


----------



## natfos6 (Jun 30, 2010)

he already knows where he needs to stent you can only bill for the stent unless symptoms change or increase and he has to check and make sure nothing has changed


----------



## dpeoples (Jul 1, 2010)

thomasgail said:


> Would you not add staged procedure modifier?



I don't think the procedure code 92980 carries a global period, so modifier 58 should not be necessary.


----------

